# 10 gallon revamp. 56k Warning!!! New pics 2/27



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Carpet- Marselia minuta

Background- Rotala rotundifolia

That's my vote. :icon_bigg


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> Carpet- Marselia minuta
> 
> Background- Rotala rotundifolia
> 
> That's my vote. :icon_bigg


Thank you. I am going to look at both of those plants. I will let you know.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Tank is looking nice, cant wait to see it progress. Sorry, cannot give you plant advice as I still don't really know what I'm doing. Do wanna know where in the world you would get a clam at though? I think it would be really cool to have 1.


----------



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

Your heater right in the middle of the tank kind of looks like a center piece, I think it would look a lot cleaner if you tried to hide it behind some of the wood


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Laura- Going with the plants you suggested.

Tony - Thanks man. I got him at Aquarium Adventure in the burbs of chicago. Huge store. He has survived my 20 gallon high, my fry tank, and now is doing well in the 10 gallon. He is very hardy and I think it helps that I feed really small food for the fry.

Lex - I plan on putting some stem plants in front of it and on either side of the wood. I am hoping the Java Fern will fill in a little more though. The left one is kind of wimpy ATM. But, trust me, that heater will be covered. And I cant really put it behind the wood, as the wood pretty much touches the front and back of the tank.

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Hopefully this weekend, I will be getting some plants to put in this bad boy. It needs more green.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, I think I know the plants I am going to use in this one. I am thinking some Marsilea minuta for the carpet plant and some Rotala rotundifolia for the background plant. Let me know what you think.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, first I want to say, thanks to Bahugo for hookin me up the other day. He gave me tons of plants for a good deal. That being said, here is what I got yesterday.









$25 worth of plants from Golden Aquarium.









$40 worth of plants from Bahugo.

Does anyone see the problem here, lol.

I got some HC, moneywort, 2 types of crypts, and some red stem plant I already forgot the name of. That was all from Golden Aquarium.

I got Java Moss, Flame Moss, Guppy Grass, Glosso, and a bunch of stem plants from Bahugo.

Now that my goodie list is up. On to the good stuff.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. I got this bad boy planted up pretty good the other day. Not sure I remember everything I put in it, but I remember some of it. I added 2 types of crypts, some rotala, some ludwigia, and some water sprite.









FTS.









Right side.









Middle.









Left side.



























Some closeups.

I hope it all grows in now. The next thing is going to be to upgrade the lights, and add a CO2 system in the near future.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you're going to need DIY CO2 and some fert dosing on this tank to keep the red stems looking good over the long haul, but it looks really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think you're going to need DIY CO2 and some fert dosing on this tank to keep the red stems looking good over the long haul, but it looks really nice! :thumbsup:


Thanks.  I dose Flourish and Excel at the moment, but plan on adding some CO2 in the near future. Just not sure how near. Until then I may up my Excel dosing.


----------



## PuddlesAquaFarm (Sep 17, 2011)

Tank looks great! I'm not a fan of clams, though. I had two. They burrowed into my substrate, and I never saw them again until I emptied the tank a year later and found two empty shells. Your experience may vary, of course


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

PuddlesAquaFarm said:


> Tank looks great! I'm not a fan of clams, though. I had two. They burrowed into my substrate, and I never saw them again until I emptied the tank a year later and found two empty shells. Your experience may vary, of course


Thanks. I had mine for about a year or so and it went through 3 tanks too. One day I found my glass shrimp (which I have had for 2 years now) eating him. So that was the end of that. I probably will not add another one unless I set up a bigger tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good, dude. What plants did you want me to try to ID? Get me some pics of them and I'll do my best.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Looks good, dude. What plants did you want me to try to ID? Get me some pics of them and I'll do my best.


Thanks. I am looking to find out what the plant with the red stem and green leaves in the center is. I can't get a pic right now cuz the lights are off, but I can tomorrow if you need to see it better.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'll need better pics. It definitely looks like it is in immersed form right now. Where did you get it?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Yeah, I'll need better pics. It definitely looks like it is in immersed form right now. Where did you get it?


Golden Aquarium about 40 min north of me. Not a bad store, but not much plant selection. It was a bunch plant. I have one in my 2 gallon as well, but it shed all the leaves. I cut the stem down but I am hoping it comes back. And I will get some better pics tomorrow for you. Thanks man.roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! cant wait for more pics


----------



## Martin_G (May 26, 2011)

So........how many "clams" did everything set you back?

(I "JUST" had to say that!)


Your tank looks nice!


Martin


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> looks great! cant wait for more pics


Thanks man.



Martin_G said:


> So........how many "clams" did everything set you back?
> 
> (I "JUST" had to say that!)
> 
> ...


Not really sure. I got the tank second hand for like 8 bucks. Cant remember how much on the glass top. Bought the filter and heater new, and the light came with the tank. I would say maybe $75 give or take. But mind you, this tank is on its 3rd life, so I have for sure got my money out of it.

Clams. Hehe.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Curiosity is killing me.. that plant you have looks like some sort of alternanthera... I'll do some research and see if I can find what kind.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm going with Alenthera ficoidea var. Cherry stem.. If that's the case it is non aquatic. 

It's hard to tell from the pic though. Might get a better pic and post it for an ID. if tinati comes along he can definitely ID it.!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am putting pics on PhotoBucket now.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. The first two are the plant I was talking about.



















I really hope it is an aquatic plant. It is acting just like any other stem plant I have and putting out mad "roots" from the nodes. If it is not aquatic, I am going to have a word with Golden Aquarium about it, and put it in my emersed setup that I am gonna get goin next week. (Teaser:hihi

And here is a FTS just for kicks.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I dunno, I think I'm sticking with my previous ID.. but don't take my word for it, I can for sure tell you it's in emersed form... but beyond that I'm not good with emersed plants... "yet"

I'd start an ID thread for it. Hopefully I'm wrong and it's aquatic!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I dunno, I think I'm sticking with my previous ID.. but don't take my word for it, I can for sure tell you it's in emersed form... but beyond that I'm not good with emersed plants... "yet"
> 
> I'd start an ID thread for it. Hopefully I'm wrong and it's aquatic!


Dang. Thanks man. I may have to start a thread for trying. I know one of the other stems I had dropped all its leaves already and I am waiting to see if it will come back or not. It is in my 2 gallon at the moment. Thanks for trying though. That is a better guess than I would have had. I had not a clue. Lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Dang. Thanks man. I may have to start a thread for trying. I know one of the other stems I had dropped all its leaves already and I am waiting to see if it will come back or not. It is in my 2 gallon at the moment. Thanks for trying though. That is a better guess than I would have had. I had not a clue. Lol.


No problem man. Like I said it's likely I'm wrong, I'm no plant expert. Post a thread and you will get your answer. Might post it on APC as well. It seems tinati frequents it more than here. ( He is Cavan Allen on APC) Yes I've been messing around on APC. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> No problem man. Like I said it's likely I'm wrong, I'm no plant expert. Post a thread and you will get your answer. Might post it on APC as well. It seems tinati frequents it more than here. ( He is Cavan Allen on APC) Yes I've been messing around on APC. :hihi:


Lol. I am on there as well. :icon_smil I may do that as well. I am going to wait until I am done making all these moss things though. I have like 2 or 3 more to go.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What did they sell you the plant as? It looks like an emersed version of a ludwigia *possibly* species of some sort... did they have it labeled?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Immersed Ludwigia doesn't have that kind of flower, does it? It looks more like an Alternanthera species to me... but who knows, you know more about immersed plants than me, Bahugo! :hihi:

I think I'm going to change my sig to say, "Just a kid who thinks he knows about plants" :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> What did they sell you the plant as? It looks like an emersed version of a ludwigia *possibly* species of some sort... did they have it labeled?


I can't remember for the life of me at the moment.:iamwithst I don't even recall seeing a name on it. I am going to get an ID thread up in a bit though.



zachary908 said:


> Immersed Ludwigia doesn't have that kind of flower, does it? It looks more like an Alternanthera species to me... but who knows, you know more about immersed plants than me, Bahugo! :hihi:
> 
> I think I'm going to change my sig to say, "Just a kid who thinks he knows about plants" :hihi:


Lol. I like that sig.:icon_lol:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally finished all the Moss walls. Here is the Flame Moss one.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks good! hopefully the moss works for ya!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> looks good! hopefully the moss works for ya!


Thanks.:icon_smil If the moss works, I see a tank devoted to moss and only moss.:icon_wink


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good, now get that ID thread up, slacker!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Looks good, now get that ID thread up, slacker!


Lol, up and runnin on here and APC. BOOYAH!!!!:icon_lol:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool! Moss-a-palooza!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Cool! Moss-a-palooza!


Lol, now I just need a clown to advertise for me. LMAO!!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah! you can sell tickets


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> yeah! you can sell tickets


Hmmm. I may need a committee to get the ball rolling on this one. Lol.

We would make a killing. And if I can't find a clown, I have a chicken suit. ROFL!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cable, check your ID thread on APC.. it ain't lookin good, bro.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Cable, check your ID thread on APC.. it ain't lookin good, bro.


CRAP!!! Thanks man. I will just have to move it to the emersed setup tomorrow. Should work in the Palu though.:icon_twis


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> CRAP!!! Thanks man. I will just have to move it to the emersed setup tomorrow. Should work in the Palu though.:icon_twis


No problem, Cable. I'm sad because it won't work out in your tank, but I'm really proud of myself for most likely getting the ID right.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Hmmm. I may need a committee to get the ball rolling on this one. Lol.
> 
> We would make a killing. And if I can't find a clown, I have a chicken suit. ROFL!!!


you had me at clown! sigh...  im in brotha! sign me up! :iamwithst


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> No problem, Cable. I'm sad because it won't work out in your tank, but I'm really proud of myself for most likely getting the ID right.


Thanks man. I am finna go to you next time I need a plant ID'd.:icon_smil



orchidman said:


> you had me at clown! sigh...  im in brotha! sign me up! :iamwithst


Lol, glad you are on board. Now we need the clown. Lol. I think we need an unsuspecting and innocent bystander.........


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm off to bed guys, see you tomorrow after work!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I'm off to bed guys, see you tomorrow after work!


Later man, and thanks again.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

gnight brotha man! hahah i need sleep too


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> gnight brotha man! hahah i need sleep too


Lol. I need coffee.:bounce:

Night man.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

who goes too sleep, psh


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol! i slept like a baby! staying up until 2am 3 days in a row catches up to you.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol. Just woke up here too. Now I need to rush and do water changes before the Bears game starts.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, glad you are on board. Now we need the clown. Lol. I think we need an unsuspecting and innocent bystander.........


<<< Very suspicious bystander.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> <<< Very suspicious bystander.


Lol. Are you officially lurking my thread now? Lol. I have seen the damage you and Kara and Sara can do to a man. LMAO. Don't worry, I have pics to post later tonight.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Psh, I don't think Laura's ever lurked in mine, you should feel lucky! lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Psh, I don't think Laura's ever lurked in mine, you should feel lucky! lol


Lol, I do.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think my thread has any lurkers.. I don't think I even have many followers. :hihi: I mean posted at like 9 something about a slight rescape and now comments. Guess I'll wait till tomorrow to upload pics..:flick:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I don't think my thread has any lurkers.. I don't think I even have many followers. :hihi: I mean posted at like 9 something about a slight rescape and now comments. Guess I'll wait till tomorrow to upload pics..:flick:


NO!!!!!!! (Insert Ahnold voice here) Post them now!!!!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah! we found a sucker...er i mean.. er...suspicious bystander....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> yeah! we found a sucker...er i mean.. er...suspicious bystander....


Lol. That may work.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol! muahahaahhaha-cough


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> lol! muahahaahhaha-cough


Lol, sounds like me after a smoke.:icon_eek:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

smoking is bad for you


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> smoking is bad for you


I know. Not to mention expensive. I hate it, but 12 years of doing it is not an easy habit to break.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sorry. i just had to say that  i wont tell you how to live your life


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> sorry. i just had to say that  i wont tell you how to live your life


Lol. I know man. I really do need to quit. I would be healthier, and have more money for fish tank related stuff.:fish:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

just calculate how much you spend a week. then think about how much stuff you can buy with that


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> just calculate how much you spend a week. then think about how much stuff you can buy with that


I don't know if I want to know how much I spend each week. It might just make me cry.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

then it will make you want to stop even more


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> then it will make you want to stop even more


That is true. On another note, why do I feel the need to play video games all day?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

idk! why do i feel the need to be on TPT all day?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> idk! why do i feel the need to be on TPT all day?


Lol. I could do that too.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i do do that!

lol i said do do.. now the teen really comes out!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i do do that!
> 
> lol i said do do.. now the teen really comes out!


ROFL!! Nice. Hey, look under there....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

An updated pic I took yesterday after the water changes. Nothing too special about it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you should buy my watersprite and put it in!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> you should buy my watersprite and put it in!


I have been looking for some of that. If I had my PayPal working, I would be all for it. Maybe soon.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woohoo!  maybe i got a sucker... i mean buyer


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> woohoo!  maybe i got a sucker... i mean buyer


Lol. I just have to get the fiancee's bank account back in the black so I can link it to my PayPal, and it will be all good. It may take a couple of weeks though.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i see. i just have my moms credit card linked.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i see. i just have my moms credit card linked.


Lol. Wish I could do that, but then again, I would make my mom broke in a matter of hours.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol, i always pay her back


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> lol, i always pay her back


That is what I will end up doing with the fiancee.roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Cable you can go too 7-11 (I know they have them for sure) and get pre-paid paypal cards. so you don't need too use a bank account or credit card too put money on.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Cable you can go too 7-11 (I know they have them for sure) and get pre-paid paypal cards. so you don't need too use a bank account or credit card too put money on.


Cool. I didn't know that. I am gonna have to look into it. Thanks man.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmm, what is this pile of junk?









Forgot the airline in the pic. But I think you get the idea. More on that tomorrow.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Very nice!


Thanks. Some of that is for my 2gal and my 2.5 gal too. Just forgot the t connector.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool cool. You'll save alot of money if you buy the larger container of yeast and measure. 

What's tour recipe? I use 2C sugar and 1 teaspoon yeast


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Cool cool. You'll save alot of money if you buy the larger container of yeast and measure.
> 
> What's tour recipe? I use 2C sugar and 1 teaspoon yeast
> 
> ...


Lol. Not sure yet. I am going to experiment a little bit though. How long does yours usually last? Next time I am at the grocery store, I am gonna see if they have a bigger one. This is all I could find at Wal-Mart.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I got the yeast CO2 reactor up and running today. Just finished it about 10 min ago and I am already getting about 1bps. That looks good to me. How it looks.










I may remove the airstone on the end, not sure though. I see bubbles in the counter but nothing in the tank yet. I will give it a little bit of time and adjust as necessary.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So, due to not enough pressure in the bubble counter, none of the CO2 was making it to the tank. So, I upgraded to a Vitamin Water Counter. Now I have pressure and CO2 in the tank. Let's hope I don't kill all my fish now.










I am getting more than 1bps. I may throw a gang valve on it just to make sure I don't kill anything.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

looking good, now lets see how your plants like the co2!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> looking good, now lets see how your plants like the co2!


Thanks man. Now I need a drop checker and a diffuser. Next time I get money that will get taken care of. I am probably gonna hook the other one up tomorrow.

Speaking of that, you ready for the bidding war? I have been workin out. *flexes bidding arm*:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

The fish auction. Got some stuff. Some Crypt wendetti "Red" and some anubius.









Anubius.









Crypt I got. I took it apart into like 10 smaller plants.









Took out what I think was an apontogen and put a crypt there.









Tied some moss, two types of Java Fern, and an old anubius to the wood. Plus some crypt where the other apontogen was.









More crypt in the back.









An FTS.

Not much more I want to put in here. Now I just want to let it all fill in, and get some good fish for it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Everything looks good. I think you are obsessed with fishing line. :flick:



cableguy69846 said:


> Not much more I want to put in here. Now I just want to let it all fill in, and get some good fish for it.


You don't need fish dude! You need some cool shrimp! :biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Everything looks good. I think you are obsessed with fishing line. :flick:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need fish dude! You need some cool shrimp! :biggrin:


Lol. Blue thread actually. And I only want to make sure everything stays where I put it.

And you may be right. Maybe both.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You need swordtails... oh wait lol I mean guppies... err 

Ok, since that made me think of that guy in front of us. Did you see him when he bought the first bag of fish and he put it in his box an it almost fell over lol... He had to almost dive to catch it haha


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool stuff man! that crypt looks nice!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> You need swordtails... oh wait lol I mean guppies... err
> 
> Ok, since that made me think of that guy in front of us. Did you see him when he bought the first bag of fish and he put it in his box an it almost fell over lol... He had to almost dive to catch it haha


Lol, that was pretty funny.

And I have guppies in there. 2 Female purple moscows.:icon_roll



orchidman said:


> cool stuff man! that crypt looks nice!


Thanks man.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Not sure yet. I am going to experiment a little bit though. How long does yours usually last? Next time I am at the grocery store, I am gonna see if they have a bigger one. This is all I could find at Wal-Mart.


i missed this! i usualyl change mine every week. just because i really want to get LOT of co2. to keep my dropchecker at a constant bright yellow. it would last for 2 weeks though, before dropping way down. by 2 weeks the drop checker is like lime green, maybe a bit darker. but i try for a consistent yellow



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, that was pretty funny.
> 
> And I have guppies in there. 2 Female purple moscows.:icon_roll
> 
> ...


you should get a male guppy!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i missed this! i usualyl change mine every week. just because i really want to get LOT of co2. to keep my dropchecker at a constant bright yellow. it would last for 2 weeks though, before dropping way down. by 2 weeks the drop checker is like lime green, maybe a bit darker. but i try for a consistent yellow
> 
> 
> 
> you should get a male guppy!


I still have to get a drop checker and a big container of yeast. But that will happen.

And I tried to get one today at the auction, but they all went for 20 bucks a bag. It was nuts.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> And I tried to get one today at the auction, but they all went for 20 bucks a bag. It was nuts.


Gee if you'd ever take a trip to Inland you could buy some guppies... depending on what you are looking for. We've got some real nice buttercups from a local breeder. I believe we have some nice snakeskins as well.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Gee if you'd ever take a trip to Inland you could buy some guppies... depending on what you are looking for. We've got some real nice buttercups from a local breeder. I believe we have some nice snakeskins as well.


I still have to figure out when I can make that trip. Maybe soon.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I still have to figure out when I can make that trip. Maybe soon.


 Come on, do it! We've got people that make the trip from way further than chicago


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Come on, do it! We've got people that make the trip from way further than chicago


I could believe that. They are probably not as broke as I am at the moment though. Lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I could believe that. They are probably not as broke as I am at the moment though. Lol.


It's worth the trip even if you don't have money to buy stuff while you are there! roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> It's worth the trip even if you don't have money to buy stuff while you are there! roud:


I am gonna have to talk the fiancee in to it. But if I mention reptiles, she may be all for it. Do you guys do reptiles at all? Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I already don't like the layout of this tank. Everything is too scattered around and the mopani wood is taking up too much of the floor space. I want to do a massive rescape. But I also want to go dirt with a black gravel cap on it.

What do you guys think. Should I go dirt with the gravel or stick with the eco complete? Either way it will get a rescape and some new drift wood.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what about dirt with an eco complete cap?

go ahead and rescape!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> what about dirt with an eco complete cap?
> 
> go ahead and rescape!


would that work the same? I don't want to rescape until I know what I am doing about the substrate. Either I can cape it with black gravel, Eco-Complete, or maybe Black Flourite Black.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

use eco complete, you already have it


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> use eco complete, you already have it


Lol. You are just pushing for me to get my hands wet today aren't you?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yes i am!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> yes i am!


Lol. I don't handle peer pressure so well. I usually give in when it is fish related.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

WOOP WOOP i win  go try a nano reef!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> WOOP WOOP i win  go try a nano reef!


LMAO!!! Already planning on it, just need to make some room.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

YUSS!! me too! you'd know if you followed my 10g journal


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> YUSS!! me too! you'd know if you followed my 10g journal


Lol, I am subscribed, just have not been able to read it yet. Keeping up with all the convos on all the threads is almost a full time job. lol.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

tell me about it! you should have been there for when we had the PP vs awesome ladies. It was cray cray!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> tell me about it! you should have been there for when we had the PP vs awesome ladies. It was cray cray!


Lol, I read the part in Non-c's thread. It was funny stuff. Now I just need to read all the other threads it spilled over to.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, I read the part in Non-c's thread. It was funny stuff. Now I just need to read all the other threads it spilled over to.


yeah, you cant get the full story in just one journal. its hard to get it all even when you read all of them, haha! i was getting so many notifications a day!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> yeah, you cant get the full story in just one journal. its hard to get it all even when you read all of them, haha! i was getting so many notifications a day!


That is how it is for me. I had 73 e-mails last night when I was talking to you all on here, 70 of them were from this site. It was nuts.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah! thats how it was, somedays i had hundreds. i went away for one week in summer then came home to hundreds of emails! most from TPT


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

This tank has been added to my new master thread. Link is in my signature. Thank you.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Which tank is going to be Shrimpapalooza?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Which tank is going to be Shrimpapalooza?


The Palu is already making the transformation. If you look in the thread in my sig, the first post has all my old threads and the specs for all my currently running tanks.


----------



## R_Barber001 (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice set up, looks good, post some of these pics to (x_Gal10n_x)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

R_Barber001 said:


> Nice set up, looks good, post some of these pics to (x_Gal10n_x)


Beat ya to it. :icon_smil I need to update the pics in the next few days.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Decided to update this thread cuz sifting through my master thread can be a bit of a pain.

*10-6-2011

*Just masterminded a way to get better CO2 dispersal and extra flow in the 10 gal. I had an extra AquaClear 20 sitting around, so I figured I would put it to some use. Slapped it on the 10 gal and shoved the end of the CO2 line in the intake about halfway up the pipe. So, far the noise is a bit annoying but I think I can live with it for now. I may need to modify the impeller to chop the bubbles up a little better, but it will work for now. I still need filter media. I am planning on running 2 sponges and one bag of the ceramic rings. Here is how the CO2 line looks and some small bubbles.










Maybe later on, I will add an updated FTS.

After messing about with the 10 gallon a little bit ago, the fiancee and I noticed I have some pretty awesome plant growth that warrants some new pics. So, here goes.

FTS










Left side.










Middle










Right side.










I am loving it. I guess the plants like the CO2. The tank will be going through a massive overhaul in the very near future. Going to add some MGOPS and replace the mopani wood with some branchy DW to attach all the ferns, anubias and mosses to.

Enjoy. And any feedback is welcome.

*10-10-2011

*Decided I didn't like the scape the other day, so I changed it last night. I still hate it.

FTS










Left side.










Middle










Right side.










That is all for the moment.

*10-15-2011

*Got a huge plant package in today. So, I put a bunch in this tank. It also lost the big piece of Mopani wood to the shrimp tank, and gained the piece of drift wood that was in that tank.

FTS









New plants. Some water sprite and cobomba.









My ghost shrimp eating some snail eggs, I think.









More new plants.









Water wisteria


















My bulldog Plecos.




































*10-19-2011

*Where to start. Lots of crazy growth going on. Trimmed a bunch of stuff, cleaned the CO2 lines, and 20% water change.

Pics.

































A crypt runner.









Some growth on the H. polysperma 'sunset'








Took out the drift wood and put it in the 20 gallon for now. It will probably stay there permanently. I also spread out the plants a little bit and trimmed back the cabomba. Stuck a couple of pieces of that in the 20 gallon to grow out more.

*10-26-2011

*Just did a rather large hack job and rescape on the 10 gallon along with a water change. I will get pics in a little bit. Going to let the water settle for an hour or so and clean up.

FTS









Right side









Middle









Left side









Replanted a bunch of water sprite









The apontogen plants from the betta tank









This is still a little jungly. I cut down the difformis a bit so I could replant it and have more.


















*10-29-2011

*Got some new plants the other day and root tabs for the tank. Alternanthera reineckii 'Cardinalis' is the plant I got.

Added the root tabs to the soil around the crypts and alternanthera.

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Crypt runner.


















A. reineckii 'Cardinalis'


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got some plants today. Got tons of moss, some Didiplis diandra, Aponotogen crispus, and Aponotogen longfolia. Added the latter 3 to the tank. I am boiling some driftwood to tie the moss to right now, then I will add some of that as well. Here is an FTS for the moment. Will have some better pics tomorrow. The water is a bit cloudy from a 30% water change after planting.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Did a 50% water change on this today. Need some more fish. There is currently only a cherry shrimp living in it. Not sure how it even got in this tank.

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Crypt. wendtii 'red' New leaf and a runner.









Not sure what this is. Got it in the package from Chad.

















Didiplis diandra









A. reineckii


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

New lights today. 2 15watt 6500K spiral CFL bulbs in 8.5 in. dome lamps. I think I just shot this tank into high light.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good, Cable! Careful with that high light. It's addicting, but it's tough. If anything goes out of balance BOOM algae galore.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Looking good, Cable! Careful with that high light. It's addicting, but it's tough. If anything goes out of balance BOOM algae galore.


Thanks man. It needs a trim really badly though.:hihi:

Yeah. With all the plants in there and established, I am hoping that I won't have any balance issues. If it gets too crazy, I can always get some 10watt bulbs instead.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I would say you jumped head first into high light:hihi:. Those dome reflectors are AWESOME!! I used 1 of them on my 55g, to supplement the stock flourescent bulb. That 1 had my plants growing like crazy. I would say you should suspend them about a foot off the top, or you are going to have some algae problems really quickly. Your tank always looks great, BTW.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I would say you jumped head first into high light:hihi:. Those dome reflectors are AWESOME!! I used 1 of them on my 55g, to supplement the stock flourescent bulb. That 1 had my plants growing like crazy. I would say you should suspend them about a foot off the top, or you are going to have some algae problems really quickly. Your tank always looks great, BTW.


Thanks man. Always a pleasure to see a visit from you.:biggrin:

The lights are kind of in the experimental stage at the moment. If need be, I can down the bulb wattage to 10 watts if I need to. With as much CO2 as my reactor puts out and dosing ferts every other day, I don't think I will have a problem. I am also going to throw my Plecos back in here at some point. I have the same fixtures on the 20 high farm tank and I love them. They are awesome. And you are right, I didn't jump, I dove in at Mach III. Lol.:biggrin:

Thanks again for stopping by.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

50% WC and a hack job. Replenished the CO2 as well.

First the flower.


















The huge H. difformis I pulled out.










FTS










Left side










Middle










Right side










Sunset hygro. Not sure why the lower leaves have holes in them.



















D. diandra










Crypt runner.










A. reineckii










Dwarf sag?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so lealous, you got so much growth in your tank from your "cool" plants. The only thing that is growing in my tank are the Aponogeton's, and they're going nuts. I just realized I hadn't taken any pics for awhile and should do that tonight, after I get some maintenance done:icon_wink

I think maybe the Sunset Hygro is being used by the snails when they are laying their eggs. Mine get like that everytime one of mine lays agge on a leaf. They regenerate though, so new leaves will take their place. Just pluck the old ones off to get the new growth started sooner, or leave them on so the snails can continue to mutilate them and hope they leave the good leaves alone:biggrin:

Congrats to you as well for your flowers, seems like all the people who's journals I'm following are getting flowersroud: All but me, anyway:icon_mad: You are getting good growth and some really nice reds, good job. I'd say that you are going to have LOTS of reds with them lights. 

I see the new growth you're getting on your moss wall, I can't get mine to grow to save my life. Props on the crypt runner also, my crypt walkeri 'lutea' is starting to grow pretty good and am hoping to get some runners from them soon.

Now, to get off here and get my kid to sleep, do some tank maintenance, and get a few pics. Some stuff is growing, so it won't be a total waste of time to see I guess.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm so lealous, you got so much growth in your tank from your "cool" plants. The only thing that is growing in my tank are the Aponogeton's, and they're going nuts. I just realized I hadn't taken any pics for awhile and should do that tonight, after I get some maintenance done:icon_wink
> 
> I think maybe the Sunset Hygro is being used by the snails when they are laying their eggs. Mine get like that everytime one of mine lays agge on a leaf. They regenerate though, so new leaves will take their place. Just pluck the old ones off to get the new growth started sooner, or leave them on so the snails can continue to mutilate them and hope they leave the good leaves alone:biggrin:
> 
> ...


I got that growth from dosing ferts. Are you doing any ferts on your tank? It makes a huge difference. And that flower is from the aponotogen. The runners on the crypts took forever. I finally went and got some root tabs to zap them with. Then they took off. I just want the sunset to get taller and fuller. That is the only reason it is in the front of the tank. The moss wall took forever to get going. Like months. I have no idea why either.

Thanks for visiting again man.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Only lost one cardinal so far, and I suspect the rest will do well. Found a dead ghost shrimp today, and don't know where the rest are. I saw at least 2 of them. Got all the plants planted that I got from 150 the other day. The tank is still angry with me about the rescape last week too. Had to trim a bunch of dead or dying crypt leaves and the D. diandra is still looking bad, but showing new growth. Going to wait till it grows more, then trim off the tops and replant. Some pics from when I brought the new fish home.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Riccia from 150









Rotala sp. 'Colorata' that I got from 150









Macrandra that I got from Chad last week. Lots of new growth on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the color you are getting from your A. reineckii. I need more red in my tank. It is in there, just not very red yet 

No, I'm not dosing anything. My compost should be sufficient enough for the plants I have, along with the waste from all my fish, there are just some things that are not doing all that great. One thing different on this tank when compared to my other one, is that this one has a heater in it, which I keep set at 81 or 2. I might try turning my heater down for awhile and see if that does the trick.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I love the color you are getting from your A. reineckii. I need more red in my tank. It is in there, just not very red yet
> 
> No, I'm not dosing anything. My compost should be sufficient enough for the plants I have, along with the waste from all my fish, there are just some things that are not doing all that great. One thing different on this tank when compared to my other one, is that this one has a heater in it, which I keep set at 81 or 2. I might try turning my heater down for awhile and see if that does the trick.


No wonder the plants are not growing. Lol, you are cookin em.:hihi:

I have a heater in this tank only to keep it at 76 or so. If I didn't have it it would drop down to 68-72 overnight. Turning your heater down will help immensely. Let your water reach the low to mid 70's. Don't do it all at once though, or you may shock the fish. Maybe a degree a day for a week or whatever. And you may want to think about some micro ferts. I use Nutrafin PlantGro right now with great success. The macros will come from the dirt and fish, so that should be good.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Added some more Bacopa caroliniana to the tank and some C. wendtii 'Tropica'. Other then that, nothing much goin on with it today.

FTS









Left side.









Middle.









Right side









Cardinal tetras.

















D. diandra









B. caroliniana









Regular Java Fern. I have had this particular bit for about 2 years now, and this is the best it has looked. Ever.









Mini Rose Moss.









Notocyphus. I thought I killed it, but it may make a comeback.









C. wendtii 'Tropica'









L104's. AKA, Clown Plecos. (Thanks Zach and Rich.roud


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Man, can you grow some plants, and these are looking good. Looks like you're getting a touch of algae, which should make them really cool clown Plecos happy. The plecos, in themselves are really awesome fish, so good job on getting them. Have you got any future plans for this, or are you just gonna let it jungle out? Either way, great job.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Man, can you grow some plants, and these are looking good. Looks like you're getting a touch of algae, which should make them really cool clown Plecos happy. The plecos, in themselves are really awesome fish, so good job on getting them. Have you got any future plans for this, or are you just gonna let it jungle out? Either way, great job.


Thanks man. I plan on setting up a tank for the plecos with lots of java Fern and ANubias in a few weeks. I want to try to breed them. As for this tank, going to just let it grow. Need to trim some stuff and get back on track with it, but it is going to stay the way it is pretty much.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally got the maintenance done on this tank. Took lots of pics too.

Before









After
FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Notacyphus









Mini Rose Moss









Crypts are doing really well in this tank.









At least 3 plantlets are growing from this one.









Clown Pleco "hiding"









Another crypt plantlet.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I hacked this tank up. Took out most of the stems. I am planning on replacing the tank with another 20 high. So, I am down to the bare minimum for now.

FTS









Left side









Right side


----------

